# WTF is with my brakes, jeez



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I guess it's from not being used, but earlier on (before HIN), I washed my car, and put it in the garage while I worked on it for a few weeks (my front wheels were off and I was painting the interior panels). When I first went to use it, my rear brakes were grinding bad and my front brakes would squeel really bad for about an hour of driving, then everything seemed ok. I now notice that I'm still getting the same sounds when I start up the car and my brakes are still cold. Think this will go away?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

crap, I'm in the general section, someone please relocate this either to the b14 section or the brakes section.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Can do, relocated


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

what kind of rotors/brake pads?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

got me, prolly OEM, although, they were done through a local shop (I've used this shop for my tires and brakes for years).

I'm just not sure whether I need new brakes yet, I honestly have no idea how long I've had these. They only seem to grind when they are cold, but once they heat up, they're fine. 

I want to upgrade to the AD22VF or the fastbrakes kit b/c these tiny little stock brakes are weak as hell.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Mine squeek when they're cold for the first 2-3 stops. If I do too much light braking(stop and go traffic), they start to grind and sound like taxi brakes(all squeeky). Once I do hard stops or stops from higher speeds they quiet down again...and I don't know why(maybe something with temp.) Oh yeah, I have stock brakes w/metal master pads in front and cheap $20 rotors.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

well if they are using some sort of metallic brake pads, the operating temp. takes a couple of stops to warm them up. 

if you need to check the pads, just open them up and if you see the pad worn down more than half, then its time to get new pads and resurface the rotors (thats if they still have enough surface area to shave).


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I've had the pads for awhile now and I haven't touched the brakes since then. There could be a chance that I just need new pads and a resurface, but I don't see why it just started. I had it in the garage for about 2 weeks and then it started when I first pulled the car out (I assumed I just had a little rust to work off), but it's still making the noises 2 weeks later. I think I should maybe get my brakes checked and even get some new pads, I was hoping by the time I needed to redo the pads, I would have the money for AD22VF. I should learn how to do the brakes myself, I've learned most of the other components, the braks just sound like a real bitch.


----------

